# Turnaround Buoy today



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

3 Man limit plus a small Muskie,,realeased


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Cool fish and good report

If it calms down we may make the run out there soon


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Good job brother... I was supposed to be out there today in that area with Rebel. Just didn't feel good. I knew I'd miss them ....... arrrggghh!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice catch! Where's the turnaround buoy, I've never heard of it.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice catch, looks like the fish got your finger. I would also like to know where the turnaround bouy is.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Its way out there

"The turnaround buoy is in the extreme western basin at the shipping channel from Detroit to Toledo. More North than South. As stated about 13 miles North of South Shore of Lake Erie. (out of Meinke's Marina)"


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Jonny.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Its way out there
> 
> "The turnaround buoy is in the extreme western basin at the shipping channel from Detroit to Toledo. More North than South. As stated about 13 miles North of South Shore of Lake Erie. (out of Meinke's Marina)"


That explains why I don't know about it then, I haven't been that far west. Our boat is racked on Catawba.

Thanks!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The co-ordinates are: 41.50.00 83.10.00
It's the point where ships make the turn towards Cleveland or Detroit... hence the name.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome catch! I'm glad to see it was released as well so that it can grow up and get huge


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

idontknow316 said:


> Nice catch, looks like the fish got your finger. I would also like to know where the turnaround bouy is.


Yes he got my finger,I did not want to damage him so I was in a Hurry to get him back in the water,I forgot how sharp there teeth are,,glad it was my blood and not his he will live to fight another day and grow up, and maybe some kid will catch him

Turnaround buoy 41.50.00 83.10.00
Sputnik 41.50.20 83.10.15
McDonald's 41.50.12 83.10.17

there must have been 75 boats in that area,,even the head boats were running that far,,


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> there must have been 75 boats in that area,,even the head boats were running that far,,


LOL...you think it was bad when you were there...wait til the world reads this...


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Good job on the Muskie!!I was suprised to see Sassy Sal out there on sunday.LONG ride from P.C.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

BFG said:


> LOL...you think it was bad when you were there...wait til the world reads this...




I hope everyone goes there ,,,then maybe Pelee won't be so crowded,,


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah...I see your methodology now grasshoppa...


----------

